# Carp around Beaumont



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

My brother and I shoot alot of gar, but we are really interested in finding some good carp shoots to switch it up...

My request is if anyone could help point me in some good carp hunting within 40 minutes of Beaumont, we do have a boat too so keep that in mind...it is not rigged with a fan, but does have a strong trolling motor.

Thanks 
Mickey


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Good luck. I have never met anyone in the Beaumont area that fishes for carp.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

When the Trinity River marsh is flooded during the spring there can be some awesome carp shoots.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Hit Anahuac, all the marshed up the Trinity River and Old river.
Hit any backwater marsh you can get it. They will be there.


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

i remember the canal that runs along i-10 (concrete one). the one that runs behind, TOKYO sushi,CHillies, and cowboy harley starts concrete but drains into hildabrandt. Before it was bought out buy TOKYO it use to be FUJIYAMA. My buddies use to own fujiyama and we use to go behind there on lunch breaks and walk that canal catching bass and carp just to kill time. i remember we use to catch some big *** carp on bread and corn. that water most of the summer is no more then a foot deep and you could see those big *** carp swim all around up in there. never kept anything from there since it was a drainage canal.


----------

